# Sugar maple log score



## darty (Feb 1, 2009)

Here's a few pics of a sugar maple I got this weekend. It came from a lady I work with. Her house was built in 1830 and the tree was about 15 feet off her front porch. She has a photo of the house in 1904 and said the tree was big then. The butt log is around 10 feet and the next one has a really big crotch. Now to find someone who can mill it for me! The total cost was zero! The tree service that cut it even brought it to the house for nothing. I offered to pay him and he wouldn't take it. He told me he was glad he didn't have get rid of it.


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice score!You should keep in touch with the tree service...you never know when your house would be closer/easier than his normal drop spot....It pays to know people:thumbsup:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

darty said:


> The tree service that cut it even brought it to the house for nothing.


:thumbsup: Yeah I would keep in touch with that dude, hard to beat free/delivered logs...


.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

You are one lucky man.


----------



## darty (Feb 1, 2009)

I do plan on keeping in touch with the tree service. He took my name and number and told me if he got in any good logs he would call. He also told me he would load them too. He was a great guy! 

I just got a reply from the sawyer. He said he charges 175 per thousand and he could handle the logs.


----------



## Hammered Toes (Mar 16, 2011)

A picture of an old, old sawmill that operated near my hometown of Glenville, WV. The saw was in the hole and was operated by raising and lowering the log attached to it. i wonder how long it took these gardy men to saw the stacks of lumber shown, Hammered Toes


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

darty said:


> I just got a reply from the sawyer. He said he charges 175 per thousand and he could handle the logs.


Darty you must be living right. Free delivered Maple and a sawyer who's willing to cut them for fuel money. 17.5¢ bf was cheap 20 years ago. Today with fuel at $3.50 - $4 it's practically charity. 









.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Hammered Toes said:


> A picture of an old, old sawmill that operated near my hometown of Glenville, WV. The saw was in the hole and was operated by raising and lowering the log attached to it. i wonder how long it took these gardy men to saw the stacks of lumber shown, Hammered Toes


Toes, your image file is located on your hard drive so you need to upload it to the server using the "Manage Attachments" button. You have to click the "Go Advanced" button as the Quick Reply window doesn't show that option. 

If you want to upload your image to an image hosting site like PhotoBucket then you can use the InsertImage icon (






). which is the one you used, but think of that tool as only a "pointer". Because that's all it does, it just points to a url - an address on the web - it can't access your hard drive and you wouldn't want that even if it could. 

Here is a good video that member Slatron25 posted a while back that's just over a minute long.






I also noticed your image was saved to your documents folder. Nothing wrong with that if that's what you prefer, but if you right click your desktop you can create a new folder and title it "Wood Related Images" or whatever you want. It just makes things more organized for most. 

Notice the spaces between each word - that allows the words to pyramid on top of each other. If you were to write "WoodRelatedImages" or even "wood_related_images" it would string them together all in one line and cut it off so you wouldn't be able to read the whole sentence. 

You may know all of this already but I thought I'd throw it out there in case you don't. 






.


----------



## Hammered Toes (Mar 16, 2011)

TexasTimbers said:


> Toes, your image file is located on your hard drive so you need to upload it to the server using the "Manage Attachments" button. You have to click the "Go Advanced" button as the Quick Reply window doesn't show that option.
> 
> If you want to upload your image to an image hosting site like PhotoBucket then you can use the InsertImage icon (
> View attachment 24009
> ...


I never was any good with these new fangled inventions. I was 18 years old before I saw my first telephone and thought the airplanes that flew over once in a great while were angel ships. When I was drafted into the Army they had to send a regiment of National Guardsmen into the hills to run me down. They had to tie me up for two weeks at Fort Knox before they could get shoes on me. My first experience in the chow hall was a bloody mess because I had never eaten with a fork and my face was a solid mass of fork stabs. But By Golly Old Uncle Sam tamed me down to the point that I am now a dedicated patriot and will defend Old Glory to my last breath. And that is a lot more than I can say about some of these snot-nosed educated fools that are listening to the Socialist and Communist teachers in our institutes of higher learning and are ready to sell our country down the drain because Professor so-and-so said it was the thing to do.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Hammered Toes said:


> . . . I was 18 years old before I saw my first telephone and thought the airplanes that flew over once in a great while were angel ships. When I was drafted into the Army they had to send a regiment of National Guardsmen into the hills to run me down. They had to tie me up for two weeks at Fort Knox before they could get shoes on me. My first experience in the chow hall was a bloody mess because I had never eaten with a fork and my face was a solid mass of fork stabs. . . . .


Is your name Will Stockdale?










.


----------



## Hammered Toes (Mar 16, 2011)

TexasTimbers said:


> Is your name Will Stockdale?
> 
> YouTube - No Time For Sergeants: Eye Tests and Woman Officers
> 
> .


 
GOLLLLLLLY! How did you ever guess?


----------

